# Photoshoot on top of a hill!



## lukesaunders91 (May 8, 2011)

Took a few photo's today needed for another site competition but thought I would post them up here as well.

As always comments welcome 





































Luke.


----------



## Kitoy22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice, 1st pic is my favorite. Great angle for the car, sun and landscape view.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fab pics great view nice car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah picture 1 feels like both you and the car are contemplating the same thoughts looking at the same view lol


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

love the last picture, I feel that the glare distracts in others.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

thats really pretty, where is the picture taken?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

1 and 4 for me! The front wheels looks a bit funny on number 2 ??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The last one for me as all the others have big 'holes' in the picture - large white blown highlights.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like No1, looking into the sun, would clone the cars out in the distance


----------



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

love those pics


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great pics 3 for me brave man with that close to hill with e46 hand brake


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics lovely veiws


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stunning pictures :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Love photos 1,2 and 4. It's amazing how bright the sun looks just from the photo. It's like looking at the real thing. I think I need to get my shades on.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

amazing pictures, some location


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great pics! Pic 2 is my favourite!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Great images Luke.

Are these done from one shot? Or have you taken multiple shots to achieve this?


----------



## Ozyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice shots, love the location. As with most things, its all down to timing....


----------



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

:argie: amazing pics!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice shots :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Incredible, very striking indeed, hope you won that competition :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Great photos - would have been tempted to get down low and see if I could have blocked the sun out with the car... or waited 15 mins and had the camera on a tripod.

Do you have any filters? Might have found some ND grads useful...


----------

